# Potenciometro estereo



## julian403 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hola gente como les va? En la siguiente imagen se encuentra un circuito de amplificador, que posee un potenciometro estereo logaritmico. ¿En vez del estereo puedo poner dos comunes?


----------



## bocagonza (Sep 25, 2010)

si, respetando la masa

de esta manera tendrias para regular el balance del sonido


----------



## tatajara (Sep 25, 2010)

tiene razon lo que dise el amigo bocagonza regulas mejor el balanse de esta manera 
saludos tatajara


----------



## julian403 (Sep 25, 2010)

gracias por la ayuda


----------



## bocagonza (Sep 25, 2010)

de nada, estamos para eso
saludos y suerte con tu ampli


----------

